# just1moret's picture thread



## just1moreT (Feb 4, 2014)

So I have decided on this snowy day start a picture thread hopefully I get some good shots in the coming weeks
This first pic is of my itty bitty Holothele incei communal just 4 in there now from different dealers and biggest around 1-1/2 , 3/4 smallest ,maybe grow big colony oneday and have to upgrade to 20 gallon instead of 10 , that plant in there is actually alive its called (asparagus fern ) seems do well in low light and was only 64 cents while back at lowes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD (Feb 4, 2014)

Cool setup, will wait to see your next pics.


----------



## just1moreT (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks mark  I dont have a good camera have to use phone hopefully things look alright  yeah if I had more money I would have put some more in there lol hopefully I have a older female in there and a young inspiring male coming along

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## just1moreT (Feb 4, 2014)

*adult female Lampropelma violaceopes*

They really like livin in hollow stuff this is part of a hollow limb I found on are land she likes it so much never see her  I left it up from bottom so she could dig in substrate  its in a 10 gallon


----------



## just1moreT (Feb 4, 2014)

*sub adult female Avicularia versicolor*

Rehoused week or so ago starting make her  webb house


----------



## MarkmD (Feb 4, 2014)

just1moreT said:


> Thanks mark  I dont have a good camera have to use phone hopefully things look alright  yeah if I had more money I would have put some more in there lol hopefully I have a older female in there and a young inspiring male coming along


That's ok, I use my phone camera and it's only 8mp usually i put them in my gallery cause not sure how to make a thread on my phone. i'm sure you'll be fine putting the pics you have/take will be just fine.  I like the hollow wood/corkbark in the enclosure very nice


----------



## just1moreT (Feb 5, 2014)

*Avicularia minatrix*

This is one of my 4 slings   just over 1 inch but doing well this is one of my favorite avic sp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## just1moreT (Feb 6, 2014)

*Grammostola rosea*

Here my big girl she could  stretch 6 inch no problem she just didnt want to cooperate  she is solid 5-1/2 dont think she got a hair missing


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 6, 2014)

Great pics, Eric!


----------



## just1moreT (Feb 6, 2014)

catfishrod69 said:


> Great pics, Eric!


Thanks john most of mine so hunkered in I caint get a photo so thought get ole rose out lol


----------



## MarkmD (Feb 6, 2014)

Nice T pics, like your A,minatrix, I've got one and theyr awesome.


----------



## just1moreT (Feb 6, 2014)

MarkmD said:


> Nice T pics, like your A,minatrix, I've got one and theyr awesome.


Thanks mark back in 2011 I had 2 almost adult A minatrix  still caint figure out why I sold them,i have learned my lesson now though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## just1moreT (Feb 6, 2014)

*Psalmopoeus cambridgei an Brachypelma bohemi*

This is my adult female im expecting a sac anytime  she has some of craziest setting positions of any T I have ever had and my sub abult bohemi she looking good always out for a picture

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MatthewM1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Great pics man, looking forward to seeing more of your collection. Hit me up when that sac drops/ hatches out ;-)

Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


----------



## just1moreT (Feb 8, 2014)

MatthewM1 said:


> Great pics man, looking forward to seeing more of your collection. Hit me up when that sac drops/ hatches out ;-)
> 
> Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


Thanks matthew I sure will hook you up with some if have any luck , I'm thinking if she is going to it will be in the next couple weeks .I have been thinking that weeks already haha


----------



## MatthewM1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sweet, when I first got an interest in T's they were the first ones I fell for. I'm sure waiting on a sac has to be more stressful than an extra long pre molt. Don't they drop like 1k or more eggs a sac?

Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


----------



## just1moreT (Feb 10, 2014)

MatthewM1 said:


> Sweet, when I first got an interest in T's they were the first ones I fell for. I'm sure waiting on a sac has to be more stressful than an extra long pre molt. Don't they drop like 1k or more eggs a sac?
> 
> Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


If they do matthew you plan on getting 900 of them lol  I really not sure but I would say around 100 or so


----------



## just1moreT (Feb 10, 2014)

*Brachypelma klaasi*

Here is pic of one of my B klaasi's s/he is looking good recent molt  kinda seeing  a little color there little over 1 inch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MatthewM1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Haha, did some looking around. Idk where I cam up with 1k, 100-200 is what I was coming across. Idk what species I was thinking of...

Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


----------



## just1moreT (Feb 10, 2014)

MatthewM1 said:


> Haha, did some looking around. Idk where I cam up with 1k, 100-200 is what I was coming across. Idk what species I was thinking of...
> 
> Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


I have heard this sp does produce 1k or maybe close to it   Lasiodora parahybana


----------



## just1moreT (Feb 10, 2014)

*Avicularia diversipes and some food growing*

This is one of my young A diversipes almost 2 inch  the flash really made s/he sparkle  started rasing some crickets here are my 5 day old crickets starting there journey  the red colored ones have been eating the red colored tetra fish flakes lol is easy to tell the gut loaded ones

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## just1moreT (Feb 11, 2014)

*GBB juvi*

Couple days into s/he new skin 2 inch plus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice i like your new T pics :-D


----------



## just1moreT (Feb 13, 2014)

*Grammostola rosea*

Well he might just be a rosea but I have had him since a egg and is turning 5 this year ,hope to have him 5 more years good boy has another bother and sister

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## just1moreT (Feb 17, 2014)

*Grammostola pulchripes  Chaco golden knee*

S/he moulted lastnight still harding up 2inch plus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheaSpider (Feb 17, 2014)

nice looking A diversipes you have there! Great pictures!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## just1moreT (Feb 17, 2014)

*Idiothele mira*

These have to be the hardest little T's to get a picture of or a glimpse of  ,this is a catfishrod69 offspring doing well chowing down on a roach and trying to get the door  back open

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 17, 2014)

Just get it out on your hand! Watch out for the speed though .





just1moreT said:


> These have to be the hardest little T's to get a picture of or a glimpse of  ,this is a catfishrod69 offspring doing well chowing down on a roach and trying to get the door  back open


----------



## just1moreT (Feb 17, 2014)

catfishrod69 said:


> Just get it out on your hand! Watch out for the speed though .


The other sling is tad bigger than this one and has his door right center of container about all I see is legs  it is amazing how fast he can come out grap a roach and back in hole I just let them do there thing curious do they keep the trap door when adults if they have area to do one in ???


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 18, 2014)

Yep they will keep the trapdoor their whole lives. Even mature males will still use their traps sometimes. Some individuals might build more than 1 trapdoor too. The mother to your slings, didnt build a trap at all for a long time. When she laid her sac, i rehoused her away from it, and they she decided to build a trap and rarely be seen.


----------



## just1moreT (Feb 18, 2014)

*Megaphobema Robustum*

4 inch plus thinking young male nice looking sp.couldnt get a pic without lid he would have been gone in a flash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## just1moreT (Mar 3, 2014)

*Brachypelma boehmei male*

Nice freshly molted young male

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## just1moreT (Mar 5, 2014)

*Pterinochilus murinis*

Doing some feeding today  this is a young male 2-1/2 inch and already showing attitude well was doing that back at a 1 inch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FishermanSteve (Mar 7, 2014)

that diversipes is one sexy beast!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## just1moreT (Mar 8, 2014)

*Euathlus sp red female /freshly molted 4 inch Brachypelma albopilosum*

Well broke down and bought me a bigger Euathlus sp red lol my 4 --3/16 inch ones are in no hurry to get big , every thing said about this sp is true there must have in the collection . My curly hair molted out 6 days ago she is 4 inch and stunning another T that should be in your collection

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MatthewM1 (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice looking new addition, I'm thinking about looking for one at the expo I'm attending next month, but well see. Your girl ever drop her sac?

Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


----------



## just1moreT (Mar 17, 2014)

*Lasiodora parahybana*

Here is my big girl she molted back in January  6 inch +

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## just1moreT (Mar 17, 2014)

*my love birds playing in the snow  and*Aphonopelma sp. "Aberrans"*

Well you understand why I call them love birds  and that female aberrans is nice also

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## just1moreT (Apr 1, 2014)

*Grammostola pulchra*

Here is my newly acquired adult  female she is in the acttack mode stance tail raised and ready for anything

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## just1moreT (Apr 6, 2014)

Here is one of my*Ephebopus murinus aka skeleton tarantula 2-1/2 inch ,I split a 5.5 gallon tank and fill 3/4 full will  nice top soil and a mix on top put hole so maybe they can get a nice burrow going .this is a really nice looking sp to me and one of my favorites I have got sacs from this sp before as well ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## just1moreT (Apr 17, 2014)

*Aphonopelma bicoloratum male and Brachypelma boehmei female*

Had some molts here today and yesterday and almost every day lol, but here is to pretty red legs the bicoloratum is around 1-3/4 the boehmei is pushing 5inch and ravenous Its just hard to find a more eye catching T than a fresh molt boehemi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## awiec (Apr 17, 2014)

The Boehmei are definitely on my on wishlist, I always just see them go for a pretty penny,that's the only thing that keeps me from them.


----------



## just1moreT (Jun 11, 2014)

*Brachypelma's*

I really do like this genus hairs and all ,here couple sets of  fresh clothes, Brachypelma albopilosum , Brachypelma schroederi ,Brachypelma annitha sling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## just1moreT (Jun 22, 2014)

**Paraphysa sp. Tiger*

Got my little girl out lastnight, never a threat or a hair kick just a very docile T if you get a chance to get one do it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## just1moreT (Jun 26, 2014)

*Grammostola iheringi and Poecilotheria formosa*

Couple fresh molts since last week P  formosa thinking young female and the G iheringi around 1-3/4 chowing on a M.worm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## just1moreT (Jul 8, 2014)

*Aphonopelma sp new river female an Paraphysa sp. Tiger freshly molted female*

2 dandy little ole girls both easily handable

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mindibun (Jul 9, 2014)

Both of them absolutely GORGEOUS!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## just1moreT (Jul 19, 2014)

*Babycurus jacksoni  dark form*

Well been waiting for some babies and finally got some  not sure how many there but she is loaded down :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## just1moreT (Jul 24, 2014)

*Poecilotheria fasciata*

Just got done tong feeding this girl  I liked how she looked from inside her hide looks natural she can get around through the back of her hide to  so she keeps the front door webbed upped  she is 5 inch easy young girl

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## just1moreT (Jan 25, 2015)

*Chilobrachys fimbriatus*

Rare treat this morning actually got the top of to take a pic, looking nice shame they like to hide

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## just1moreT (Feb 4, 2015)

*and another pic*

This one actually isn't as flighty as the other one I have this is a pretty sp.just usually pet holes crunching on a dubia

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## miss moxie (Feb 4, 2015)

Beautiful tarantula! Love the coloration. I can't wait until I get a T that webs a lot, it looks simply spectacular.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 4, 2015)

Gotta love the C. fimbriatus  My girl most hides but in the evening althrough the night, she's sitting at the mound of her burrow, legs and carapace out. Ocassionally, she wanders the cage a bit, laying down webbing, but mine obviously loves her burrow. In comparison, my MM stays out completely most of the time in full visibility for some reason


----------



## just1moreT (Feb 4, 2015)

Yeah they are nice looking I. Not sure male or female not mature yet which ever may be, my other usually does as you say feet out and that's it lol,both same size.this one just seems braver.pretty easy to say all T's have somewhat different behavior's

---------- Post added 02-04-2015 at 08:51 PM ----------




miss moxie said:


> Beautiful tarantula! Love the coloration. I can't wait until I get a T that webs a lot, it looks simply spectacular.



This one has a ton of web and hole it can go down and be safe lol.this one web's more than my GBB's and the web is smoother or silkier feeling my other fimb  just webs it's hole

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## just1moreT (Feb 4, 2015)

*A avicularia*

I believe this is what she is I got tired of seeing her set in little critter keeper at the lps ,she seemed happy to be out when I got her home

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Feb 5, 2015)

Nice pics, Sweet Avic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## just1moreT (Feb 8, 2015)

*Fun pic*

My female verdezi always fun to mess with at feeding time, I had her raised up about as far as she could stand on her toes lol ,she has got a hairy butt don't she, not a hair kicker for sure, that's 3 meal worms she can pack more

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## just1moreT (Feb 25, 2015)

*Paraphysa sp. "Tiger*

This little gal would be up for most handable award if there was such,just very docile to me, hard on Insects.will be doing a breeding project in the not so distance future the. one pic on my hand shows why they are a tiger ,much prettier in person lots of colors and even that hard to find green in there .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## louise f (Feb 25, 2015)

just1moreT said:


> My female verdezi always fun to mess with at feeding time, I had her raised up about as far as she could stand on her toes lol ,she has got a hairy butt don't she, not a hair kicker for sure, that's 3 meal worms she can pack more


haha. those brachys are so greedy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## just1moreT (May 16, 2015)

Did a little rehousing today need to do lots more ,rehouse #1 3inch plus B klassi female and rehouse #2 almost 6 inch B smithi female

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## just1moreT (May 21, 2015)

This is my close to 2 year old female P formosa, she is a dandy and one of my poec's that will interact with me a little.by this I mean if I put my finger on side of tank and move it a little she comes to me.not every time but some who knows what would happen if the glass wasn't there probably get ate lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (May 21, 2015)

Nice one pic! Interesting behavior too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (May 22, 2015)

Especially for a poeci! Gorgeous T, formosa are beautifull

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## just1moreT (May 23, 2015)

*Brachypelma schroederi*

One of my juvi males he 3-1/2 and got a couple Mature gals waiting on him


----------



## just1moreT (Jun 6, 2015)

*Brachypelma albopilosum pairing*

Paired my curly sue last night with on loan male ,he managed to drum her out from under her log, look close on the pic where there tangled upped and you can see some juice on my girl's fang I believe she was out for blood lol but it went well good insertion

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## just1moreT (Jun 21, 2015)

*Some pretty nice molts this month*

Whole bunch others did to .but these stood out more

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## just1moreT (Jul 17, 2015)

*Couple big girl molts this week*

1 of My adult B.schroederi female molted this week shed her 13month 2 day old skin and looking sharp .and my adult B smithi shed to .and in the up right position always hate when they do it that way, especially adults but she did good dont understand why she did it that way this time.last time it was on back lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Jul 18, 2015)

Nice looking T !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## just1moreT (Dec 3, 2015)

*Got some new ones*

Yeah broke down spent a chunk but hey it's the holidays rightl.figured I be better off in the long run than going to a casino lol, any how pics 1 of 3 Thrigmopoeus psychedelicus and 1 of 3 Xenesthis sp white ,look at those colors at such a young age .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## just1moreT (Dec 5, 2015)

*Mature lady*

Like the title says she is now a spider woman looking hot in her cave house. Couple weeks post molt .Anybody have a male let's talk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Dec 5, 2015)

You def did buy some $$$ Ts, good job ! Thanks for the pics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## just1moreT (Dec 8, 2015)

*Thrigmopoeus psychedelicus*

Well 2 out of 3 has settled in nicely I expect number 3 to also. all eating good ,i was hoping for  them to make burrows. as that is a good sign conditions are good , not a whole lot of info out there on these guys so kinda got to keep a eye on the little critters .and make adjustments if needed I'm keeping them like I do Ephebopus sp. Plus slings need moisture anyhow .here is a pic of one waiting at burrows entrance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Dec 8, 2015)

just1moreT said:


> Like the title says she is now a spider woman looking hot in her cave house. Couple weeks post molt .Anybody have a male let's talk


A beauty!  Good luck with pairing her!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## just1moreT (Dec 25, 2015)

My MF Aphonpelma abberans molted few days ago got a MM waiting on her ,he is getting age on him but just maybe it all work out 30


----------

